# Jack Miner Band



## I_Shock_Em

Took ccultrona12 out this morning in hopes of some ducks and geese. Had a couple groups of ducks fly over early and then nothin. We had a single goose fly in and it got crushed. Saw a few more geese when a triple came in, but didn't make it out. Grabbed one of my geese, flipped it over and sure enough it's a banded with a Jack Miner Band!!!!!! I'm totally stoked, (It was Chad's first waterfowl hunt, I caught a couple looks from him with that "what is this guy talking about" look ) Band says "Let us consider one another" Heb. 10-24 It made my weekend !$


----------



## I_Shock_Em

A couple pics


----------



## ducky152000

Awesome!!!!! havent got a jack M yet hope i do someday what a trophy congrats!!


----------



## meisterdog

Welcome to the club.. i got mine 2 years ago on the scioto river... a handsome mallard drake and the band read: YE MUST OBEY GOD.... It is a once in a lifetime accomplishment my friend.... a definite mount sir.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Did you call the band in? 
This was the first i heard of a Jack Miner band. Interesting story behind the man.
http://www.prohuntersjournal.com/article/?a=40


----------



## Mushijobah

Awesome bird Mark!


----------



## capt S

nice job!! shot my first miner band last year on sandusky bay. when you call in that band they send you all kinds of info about the program. congrads!!!$:B


----------



## beaver

Congrats brother, that is something that I hope to accomplish some day.


----------



## ccultrona12

hey mark thanks for taking me out, we gotta get out again sometime. I still cant believe how relentless that last bird was haha. Anyways im happy we could get u that Miner Band, next one is mine tho! Call me next time you head out, im itching to get out again!
That bird with the band is a big friggin bird too atleast 16lbs


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Well I did some research and I discovered that my bird was banded on October 18, 2005 with 97 other birds that day. In 2005, only a total of 174 geese were banded at the Miner Sanctuary. I should get my packet/certificate here in the next week or so. Will share if there is anything else of interest


----------



## Just Ducky

Nice job Mark! In my 38 years of waterfowling I only have one Miner band in my collection.

When are you going to pick up the tree stand?


----------

